# For those that Bathe their dog/pup



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

How often are you giving them a bath? Currently i am doing a bath every weekend. I do a full groom when needed.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

You have a really clean dog. I don't bathe nearly that often. Tayla has a wash and go coat that dirt doesn't cling to much. She is 1.5 years old and has had maybe 5 baths since we got her at 4 months. She plays in a kiddy pool we have in the back yard in the summer and our yard is mainly dirt/sand and she LOVES to roll in it after she is done and soaking wet. Before she comes in she gets hosed off and this happens about 4 times a week. Giving her a bath during this time only happens at the end of her fun season. She gets brushed every week, again, she just doesn't have that heavy coat of "show" goldens. She has more the lighter coat of field goldens.


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

I only bathe her when she starts to smell bad.


----------



## BrinkleyMom (Feb 8, 2013)

We bathe about every week (sometimes we go 2 weeks) but she loves to snuggle and we like a clean snuggler. But Brinkley loves baths and has been known to climb in the bathtub for fun...


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

BrinkleyMom said:


> We bathe about every week (sometimes we go 2 weeks) but she loves to snuggle and we like a clean snuggler. But Brinkley loves baths and has been known to climb in the bathtub for fun...


Hahaha! I have a friend with a flatcoat mix that does that - she is always complaining about the black hair in the tub  I think the dog sleeps in there during the day. 

We do weekly or biweekly baths too because we like Kea to lay in our bed and couch for cuddling.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

every three weeks in the warm weather,,,,we have a warm water hook up outside. In the cold months every six to eight weeks.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Chester gets a bath maybe every 3 weeks to a month. He doesn't get too dirty and when he does it's a quick brush or a wipe. He doesn't have his full coat yet so it's not too much to handle.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If the boys go swimming, then they get a bath. 

This works out to be every week from spring until the water freezes (December or so).


----------



## T&G (Feb 28, 2013)

Hunter gets a bath about every week or so. Every morning he rolls in the grass and dirt so after about a week he needs a bath to be tolerable in the house again  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

In Spring and Summer probably every 3 months as he swims in the pool almost daily and is squeaky clean and fluffy when he gets out. Winter maybe every month or so. Hard to say as he hardly ever smells.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

About every 2 weeks here.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

About every 3 weeks. Not my favorite thing to do.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

4-8 weeks for us.  unless he rolls in something rank. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Rarely, maybe once or twice a year. Daily adventures consist of a variety of things like swimming, getting muddy, rolling in the grass, gathering briars and burrs etc. I brush them out every day.

The next day someone will ask if they just had a bath, no. But they smell so good they say, well thank you I guess?

They are pretty much self cleaning in my opinion unless they get hit by a skunk or roll in something that reeks.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I bathe Molly every 1-2 weeks. She swims every day. Sometimes I might rinse her after a swim. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I have had Lola for two years now and she may have had at most three baths outside in the yard on a nice hot day here in summer in Seattle, WA. she does not smell, and I groom her regular. she does not have fleas or dry skin. Her coat is shiny. I think people over bath their pets.

I will add that on rainy days I give her a good towel off and use a foam leave in cleaner that is all natural(mostly in the winter time). I guess that helps through the winter.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

When showing in conformation, weekly. Thanks to Carolina Casey, we have discovered Biovite #2 which doesn't strip the coat and enhances the fullness.


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

A few times a year.....I heard its bad to bathe dogs often. Both Rain and my Chi smell great and are super clean. Rain rolls in dirt, mud, you name it, and still looks clean lol


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

About every three months - depending on where she goes. If she is on the farm around horses, alpacas, chickens and other animals then she will get a bath. If she is just training and in the field then no. 
Rose has a wonderful smell to her except when wet. Never had a dog like that. I just got the Burt's Bees shampoo for dogs and her coat cannot be fuller and softer. 
She just got a bath today. The last time she had a bath, before today, was the first weekend in March.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Every 3-6 weeks, depending on activities at daycare. Husky coat allows us to go awhile...it really takes a lot before he "needs" a bath...there have been times when we have been able to happily go months. Most stuff can be wiped and brushed out and the only time he has ever smelled in his whole life was when he rolled in dog vomit. We bathe regularly because no furniture in the house is off limits and we have allergies. We brush out and wipe down a few times a week.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I pretty much do a bath every week.


----------



## nparker (Jan 31, 2012)

About every 3-4 weeks depending on activity. Bath, trim and blow dry.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

BrinkleyMom said:


> We bathe about every week (sometimes we go 2 weeks) but she loves to snuggle and we like a clean snuggler. But Brinkley loves baths and has been known to climb in the bathtub for fun...


Haha my Zoey is the same way... Our shower gas a totally different knob/set up for the tub faucet/ sprayer then the shower head . She can tell the difference when that one is turned on. If we leave the door open a crack because we are just rinsing something or watering some plants, she will barge right on in and get in the tub!


----------



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

Every 2-4 weeks, depending on need.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

We bathe Chester once every 3-4 weeks or sooner if needed he's usually very clean unless we come across a mud pile now that's a different story 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

It depends on the dog. Yorkies- Roxy seems to be getting bathed almost everyday lately- She keeps rolling in deer poop!! Cozy and Lucy every 1-2 weeks. If they smell funny or look greasy they get bathed. 

Buddy gets bathed maybe 1 or 2 times a month. Mostly only once. Buddy is the sissy of the group. He doesn't roll in smelly things ever- Knock on wood. He does not really like swimming either. He doesn't like the rain so rolling in mud is out.


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

It really depends on how Oatmeal is smelling!!! =)

I usually do it 1 every 2 months ish??? I only bathe him if he starts to smell or if he starts to get this nasty film when I pet him.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

We bath our Goldens (3) every 4-6 weeks unless they have been in the water, hunting, training or boarded at the kennel...on these occasions they get an extra bath..


----------



## k0205 (Jan 8, 2010)

I bathe Wilson about once a month or so. In the winter it's probably a bit less since he's not out in the grass. I would think once a week would be kind of hard on their skin. What does your vet or breeder say? Do they have an opinion. What kind of shampoo you use would make a difference too I think.


----------

